# Gibson owners: how do you like the 498t for metal?



## guitarfan85 (Feb 3, 2014)

I have a lp special with the 490r 498t and to be honest I think they're very good for metal for my taste. They have a good amount of mids which I like.

But now I am currently upgrading my les Paul so it has been temporarily out of order for a while and I forgot exactly how it sounds. While I'm upgrading the rest of the hardware I'm contemplating swapping the humbuckers for even better ones. (But not sure what to get. Even if I listen to a thousand youtube vids i still won't know how it sounds in my setup in person.)

I have a peavey valveking 100w, OD pedal and gate pedal. I love soilwork, darkane, in flames type tone.

What do you Gibson owners think about those pickups for metal?

Do most people like them or do most people swap them out?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 3, 2014)

I think the 498T is great for metal. It might not be as hot as some of the pups all the kids like these days, but what it lacks in hotness it makes up for in versatility. It can do rock and metal both equally well. 

If you liked the way it sounded but are maybe looking to put in something with a little more oomph, I'd suggest its big brother, the Gibson 500T. It's got pretty much the same tonal character as the 498, but it's got a little more bite to it. It's what I have in my Buckethead LP, and I've never even considered swapping it out.


----------



## wakjob (Feb 3, 2014)

498t and 500t are fine pickups. They have that special Gibson pickup grit in the tone I like.
The 490r is another story for me. I much prefer a clearer, less muddy neck pickup.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 3, 2014)

wakjob said:


> The 490r is another story for me. I much prefer a clearer, less muddy neck pickup.



Have you tried the 496R? It's a bit more articulate than the 490R, which makes it better for leads, but it also might be a tad too hot for really smooth/sparkly cleans.


----------



## guitarfan85 (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah the 490r is a bit too muddy for me too though I've never tried anything else. I do like more modern metal sounds than classic metal. 

But everybody is looking for a one trick pickup that has the most versatility. I will look into that 500t. 

Anyone else?


----------



## F1Filter (Feb 3, 2014)

Another vote for the 500t. Very versatile pickup if you know how to work with it. But it definitely can bring the br00tz. Al Jourgensen/Ministry made a career out of using that pickup.


----------



## JD27 (Feb 3, 2014)

It can do metal, I prefer the Dirty Fingers pickups for metal and Burstbuckers for Rock though.


----------



## guitarfan85 (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah but is the 500t a pickup that "can do" metal or is it a "metal" pickup? Because I want a ballsy, mid heavy, dark sounding, yet clear pickup that's meant for metal


----------



## MrPowers (Feb 3, 2014)

You just described the PRS Tremonti pickup. I swapped one in in place of the Gibson 498T and it was what I always wished my Les Paul sounded like.


----------



## guitarfan85 (Feb 3, 2014)

MrPowers said:


> You just described the PRS Tremonti pickup. I swapped one in in place of the Gibson 498T and it was what I always wished my Les Paul sounded like.



Can you post a sound demo?


----------



## gforce54 (Feb 3, 2014)

+1 for the Tremonti pickup and the 500t. They both sound a little similar, The 500t with more of a standard Gibson tone that you'd expect, but its much more powerful than the 498t. The Tremonti is a bit more scooped, and the bass is very boosted. It comes down to if you want the Gibson middy tone, or a scooped tone. Since I see you want a middy tone, the 500t would be a better choice for you. The Seymour Duncan JB could also be a good choice if you're leaning more towards a middy sound. I would still recommend the 500t over the JB, since it has a ceramic mag, and a great gibson tone. Also, for a demo of the Tremonti, look up the band Alter Bridge. Although they're more of a rock band, Mark Tremonti gets some nice heavy sounds out of his pup, especially on the new album. Still, I think you would be happier with a 500t. Just my .02


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 3, 2014)

guitarfan85 said:


> Yeah but is the 500t a pickup that "can do" metal or is it a "metal" pickup? Because I want a ballsy, mid heavy, dark sounding, yet clear pickup that's meant for metal



Bare Knuckle Ceramic Warpig


----------



## guitarfan85 (Feb 3, 2014)

gforce54 said:


> +1 for the Tremonti pickup and the 500t. They both sound a little similar, The 500t with more of a standard Gibson tone that you'd expect, but its much more powerful than the 498t. The Tremonti is a bit more scooped, and the bass is very boosted. It comes down to if you want the Gibson middy tone, or a scooped tone. Since I see you want a middy tone, the 500t would be a better choice for you. The Seymour Duncan JB could also be a good choice if you're leaning more towards a middy sound. I would still recommend the 500t over the JB, since it has a ceramic mag, and a great gibson tone. Also, for a demo of the Tremonti, look up the band Alter Bridge. Although they're more of a rock band, Mark Tremonti gets some nice heavy sounds out of his pup, especially on the new album. Still, I think you would be happier with a 500t. Just my .02



Why do people prefer alnico over ceramic?


----------



## gforce54 (Feb 3, 2014)

guitarfan85 said:


> Why do people prefer alnico over ceramic?



Its really a tone thing. Ceramic pickups tend to be clearer and brighter, while alnico pickups tend to be warmer. For heavy riffing, I tend to prefer a ceramic mag for a clearer, punchier bottom end. I also prefer a alnico pickup for solos, since I like that warm sound when I'm soloing. Although, a ceramic mag can hold its own in soloing to, they normally have nice sharp highs. Its all a matter of preference. I love both equally.


----------



## guitarfan85 (Feb 3, 2014)

gforce54 said:


> Its really a tone thing. Ceramic pickups tend to be clearer and brighter, while alnico pickups tend to be warmer. For heavy riffing, I tend to prefer a ceramic mag for a clearer, punchier bottom end. I also prefer a alnico pickup for solos, since I like that warm sound when I'm soloing. Although, a ceramic mag can hold its own in soloing to, they normally have nice sharp highs. Its all a matter of preference. I love both equally.



I'll have to check out the new alter bridge. Also yeah I definitely don't want a muddy low end. Nor a muddy anything for that matter. But I also don't want mosquito trapped in tin can.

BKP are pricey but I'm sure they're worth it. how about the pain killer? I think thats what its called. Why the warpig and not other models? Just curious to hear opinions.


----------



## gforce54 (Feb 3, 2014)

BKP's definetley are pricey, but they are worth the price (the mother's milk pickups are the best I have ever heard for a strat, but that's a completely different style then you want. Just sayin).
Anyway, you cant go wrong with the any BKP pickups. For what you want, I would reccomend the Painkiller and the Holy diver. All their pickups are amazing though, I absolutely love the warpig. If you want to spend that much for a pickup, give em all a listen, and pick which ones sound best. The sound clips BKP has are great, but also look up some youtube vids on them. My ears aren't the same as yours, and its up to your ears to decide what you like best.


----------



## MrPowers (Feb 3, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzDanEptEi8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWUzuhuUHeU

He uses a PRS Tremonti pickup.

I would do a demo for you personally, but I'm swamped right now.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 3, 2014)

guitarfan85 said:


> BKP are pricey but I'm sure they're worth it. how about the pain killer? I think thats what its called. Why the warpig and not other models? Just curious to hear opinions.



Definitely worth it, IMO. I suggested the Warpig because I have one in a 7620 and it's crazy aggressive, mid/low-mid heavy, dark, and has great clarity even tuning down. The guitar I have it in is in drop G currently and it handles that like a champ. 

The Warpig actually may be a little too dark for a Les Paul, but could be countered with a 1 meg pot or removing the tone. It's really up to you. Check out some live videos or a few songs by Bring Me the Horizon. One (maybe both, not sure) of their guitarists uses a Warpig in a Caparison Angelus, which is similar in spec to the LP. Normal OD into a 6505+ and Orange cab setup. 

I also have a Rebel Yell bridge pickup, and it's tight, clear, and punchy, but not in the same way as the Warpig. It's more high and mid focused and more of a PAF feel. I've heard the Holy Diver is similar but with a bigger low end, so you may also want to look into that one.


----------



## guitarfan85 (Feb 3, 2014)

There's so many choices and variables. The guitar, the technique, the pickups, wood, strings, settings on guitar, settings on amp, kind of amp, speaker facing direction, recording device, mic, mic placement, there's just too many variables. I'll just have pick one I think sounds best in a sound clip but to not expect my setup to sound exactly that way. But that's what makes it exciting!


----------



## guitarfan85 (Feb 6, 2014)

MrPowers said:


> He uses a PRS Tremonti pickup.
> 
> I would do a demo for you personally, but I'm swamped right now.




That song shadows is good I never gave red a chance. Nice chorus. The tone I really good too


----------



## Orren (Feb 9, 2014)

The 498t in my LP Studio; I felt it wasn't bad, just thin. I replaced it with a Duncan Custom.

Orren


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a 498T in my Gibson LP tuned to Drop Db. I find that as with a lot of alnico 5 pickups, that they don't have the super tight low end that a ceramic pickup does. The alnico5's have punchier low's and low mids but they aren't as tight as the same pickup with a ceramic magnet. To answer your question, I like the 498T for rock/hard rock, but its a little too boomy on the low end for super tight palm mutes (from my experience anyway).


----------



## Rex (Feb 10, 2014)

Orren said:


> The 498t in my LP Studio; I felt it wasn't bad, just thin. I replaced it with a Duncan Custom.
> 
> Orren



Do you feel the duncan custom is so much agressive and better for palm mutings?


----------



## Orren (Feb 10, 2014)

Rex said:


> Do you feel the duncan custom is so much agressive and better for palm mutings?



As far as raw output is concerned, the Duncan Custom is higher output. But output isn't the whole story, the pickup's tone also matters.

The Gibson 498t sounds scooped to me. So I guess the way I'd say it is that if you like that really scooped sound, I'm sure the 498t could be as aggressive if you want. Don't worry about the output, you can always turn up your boost pedal or amp to make up for it.

The Duncan Custom has more high-mids, the way a Marshall has more than a Mesa. If you like that sound, then the Duncan Custom will sound a lot thicker while maintaining a tight low end. But if you generally like to scoop out all your mids, I think that the 498t might be more your style, as it scoops out a lot of them for you.

Just my opinion, of course. 

Orren


----------



## Rex (Feb 11, 2014)

Orren said:


> As far as raw output is concerned, the Duncan Custom is higher output. But output isn't the whole story, the pickup's tone also matters.
> 
> The Gibson 498t sounds scooped to me. So I guess the way I'd say it is that if you like that really scooped sound, I'm sure the 498t could be as aggressive if you want. Don't worry about the output, you can always turn up your boost pedal or amp to make up for it.
> 
> ...



Great explanation, thank you very much.


----------



## ilyti (Feb 12, 2014)

I do not. Somehow with the 498t they managed to make an icepick in the highs and a slab of blubber in the lows. It's the whaling pickup!


----------



## Thanatopsis (Feb 12, 2014)

I used one in a 96 LP Studio for 15 years until it was stolen. As others have said, it might not be the hottest pickup out there, but it's versatile and sounds great IMO. If you play nothing but death metal or something very heavy and never use cleans it might not be the best choice but otherwise I think it'd be a fine choice.


----------



## Jakke (Feb 12, 2014)

One of my go-to tones in melodic death metal is Bill Steer's, and he have been using the SD version of these low output Gibsons for years; the '59. I think low output pickups are fine for metal, but if you really are looking for something higher output, the distortion has a great tone.


----------



## thebunfather (Feb 12, 2014)

I really liked the 498t in my LPJ. Very versatile and handled metal tones quite well. Being a pickup whore, though, I recently pulled them and ordered a set of TAFs from Instrumental Pickups. I'm told that they have a slightly hotter signal and tighter low end without the ice-pick highs. If they're anything as good as the others I've gotten from Instrumental, I'll be a happy camper. Here's a link to a metal (albeit old school) track I did with the stock 498t: https://soundcloud.com/travis-dollaway/lpj-riffage


----------



## FireInside (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a 498t in my Les Paul Studio tuned to drop C. Sounds great, I have no desire to swap.


----------

